# how to display current file size in Library grid cell?



## 82.5FM (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to get Lightroom to display the current file size in the Library grid cell, please? Even though my TIFFs are hudreds of MBs in size, Lightroom will only show the original RAW file size.

Thanks.


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 4, 2007)

There isn't a view option for file size. Is the Megapixels option any good to you?


----------



## 82.5FM (Dec 4, 2007)

If a TIFF is 5'' MB, and the 'Megapixels' tag says 17.2 MB (the original file size), it doesn't provide a lot of useful info for me. And as a DAM tool I should be able to see what current disk space it's taking up. If I want to know what the original file size was I can go and look back at the RAW file. See what I mean?


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 5, 2007)

For now, you can use the file size reported in the Metatdata pane.

Why not log your wish as a feature request with Adobe?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2007)

Feature request page is here: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/mmform/index.cfm?name=wishform


----------



## 82.5FM (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks. After I asked about it, I thought about putting in a feature request. About looking up the file size in the metadata pane, I've got no info on file size showing up there, just 'Dimensions' and 'Cropped.'


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 6, 2007)

82.5FM said:


> About looking up the file size in the metadata pane, I've got no info on file size showing up there, just 'Dimensions' and 'Cropped.'



You will find the file size on the 'All' metadata preset, selectable from the drop down list to the left of the 'Metadata' pane heading.


----------



## 82.5FM (Dec 6, 2007)

Sweet! Found it. Thanks very much.


----------

